# Great Frank Zappa documentary



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

A recent series on Frank Zappa was broadcast on the CBC Radio show "Inside the Music". Just under 3 hrs (in 54-min segments) of stuff I've never heard, from authoritative sources. Commentary from Gail Zappa and especially (former percussionist) Ruth Underwood is really insightful and insight-provoking. Lots and lots of great music. A terrific, terrific show.

You can find it here: http://www.cbc.ca/radio2/archives_ITM.html


----------



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

Very Cool, I'm gonna check it out.

Thanks for posting this :food-smiley-015:

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

My back log of podcasts to listen to is getting enormous. I have to get a job where I can listen to stuff while I work...damn these meetings!


----------



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

iaresee said:


> My back log of podcasts to listen to is getting enormous. I have to get a job where I can listen to stuff while I work...damn these meetings!



Oh man you are preachin to the choir my friend. I've got about 8 GB of backlogged podcasts to listen to. It's outta control


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Podcasts (which unfortunately these aren't; they're streamed) are a good reason to take the bus to work.


----------



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah, I'm sure if I search hard enough though I'll find downloadable MP3s somewhere for this (or these since it's a 3-parter)


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Cbc will repeat it enough. I got some of the Ruth Underwood stuff. 

Hey Mark you actually have a bus !! kkjuw


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Hey Mark you actually have a bus !! kkjuw


Yes, and it's nice to be able to read or listen to music again, instead of wondering who is going to cut in fropnt of me on the Queensway or take that parking spot I spy down the street.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I was fortunate enough to meet and interview Frank in 1969, on the same weekend as Woodstock (though my own mother met him first around 1966 or so). Listening to the CBC interviews, it was heartwarming to know that the many vibes I picked up at that time (most noticeably about his work ethic) were accurate. He told me that wherever he went, he always brought a pad of music paper, a portable electric pencil sharpener, and a box of HB pencils, and that he was constantly working on arrangements. Ruth Underwood's comments indicate this was a lifelong trait.


----------



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

I knew if looked hard enough i'd find this somewhere to DL as mp3. If you use bittorrent you can DL it here: 

http://isohunt.com/torrents/?ihq=Frank+Zappa+Documentary+

or do a google search I am all Day and Night: The Music of Frank Zappa mp3

There is another Zappa 3 part doc from the BBC listed there, I'm DL'ing them all right now


----------



## Bullitt (Feb 5, 2009)

> I knew if looked hard enough i'd find this somewhere to DL as mp3. If you use bittorrent you can DL it here:
> 
> http://isohunt.com/torrents/?ihq=Fra...a+Documentary+
> 
> ...


Thanks, I am downloading it now....cool, I like Zappa.
Rick


----------

